# Adobe Reader: Inoffizieller Patch schließt gefährliche Lücke



## Newsfeed (24 Februar 2009)

<img src=http://images.pcwelt.de/images/pcwelt/bdb/1956800/1956895/72x56.jpg width=72 height=56 alt="" border=1>




*Adobe Reader: Inoffizieller Patch schließt gefährliche Lücke*[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Eine gefährliche und bisher ungepatchte Sicherheitslücke in Adobe Reader ist länger bekannt, als bisher bekannt. Auch Angriffe auf diese Lücke gab es bereits. Sicherheitsexperten haben einen inoffiziellen Flicken für Adobe Reader & Co. erstellt.[/SIZE]














Weiterlesen...


----------

